# Check out this site: GunFacts



## Cabbage Head (Nov 21, 2008)

http://gunfacts.info/index.html

"Gun Facts - Your Guide to Debunking Gun Control Myths
INTRODUCTION:  Gun Facts is a free e-book that debunks common myths about gun control.  It is intended as a reference guide for journalists, activists, politicians, and other people interested in restoring honesty to the debate about guns, crime, and the 2nd Amendment.

Gun Facts has 94 pages of information.  Divided into chapters based on gun control topics (assault weapons, ballistic finger printing, firearm availability, etc.), finding information is quick and easy."


Dont know if this has been posted before.  Tried to search for it.  Very interesting reading.  Wonder why these facts were never posted in the media??????????


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 21, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> ... Wonder why these facts were never posted in the media??????????



The media only uses facts that fit what they want to write.  If they can't find facts they don't use any at all.

Thanks for the link.  It will make for interesting reading.

LL


----------



## pardus (Nov 21, 2008)

Guns are evil, they climb out of gun safes by themselves and shoot people, ive seen it man, oh far out man, I need another doobie...


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 21, 2008)

LibraryLady said:


> The media only uses facts that fit what they want to write.  If they can't find facts they don't use any at all.
> 
> LL





How true. They are generally too fucking lazy to do any actual research so instead they edit selectively and quote non-existant sources which they do not have to reveal.


----------

